# Drummond island for rabbits?



## Cal Smith (Oct 30, 2009)

Was thinking about tying to run some rabbits this winter on drummond. Just wondering if anyone else has. Any tips would be appreciated also on cabins to rent on the island too. Thanks.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

first of all I do not hunt for the rabbits but when bird hunting each fall we kick up alot and run into more beaglers then bird hunters. Cabins Papins or rent at Northern Properties both have been go to me and the dogs.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I've hunted it 4-5 times,with 2 winters ago being the last time.Never hit any "honey holes" but plenty of rabbits to keep the dogs busy.We pretty much ran the north end of the island (wich is mostly public)and found rabbits pretty much every where we hunted.Most of the area is very thick,so it makes killing/seeing the rabbits a challenge.Had fun every time we went,PLENTY of room (all but 1 trip,we never ran into other hunters)and the dog was running non-stop  Shoot me a p.m. a couple week before your going,if I can swing it,i'd love to hunt it again.My dog is getting old and i'd like to get him on the snow-shoes one more time,lots of fun,and a nice change of pace for a cotten-tail hunter


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I spent most of October on the Island. There were plenty of rabbits to run and we never had trouble jumping them.We don't kill alot of rabbits we just mostly run. Papin or Birch tree would be places to check for lodging. This was my 43rd October on the Island and my 10th running hare. I never get tired of that place.


----------



## DeadWater (Mar 17, 2010)

We stay at Birchtree end of oct or 1st week of nov. duck hunting. They are very accomodating to us. The beaglers outnumber us by about 3 to 1. Never hunted rabbits there but will....... someday. Met rabbit guys there from as far away as Pennsilvania, Missippi, Ohio and Illinios. All said they'd never miss hunting Drummond.


----------



## Cal Smith (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys, looking forward to running a few snowshoes on Drummond this winter.


----------

